# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Workers Required

## mick

Greetings all ,

Looking an electrician in negril west end to rewire my house & to set me up with electric 

Looking Tiler for tiling work & plasterer/renderer also

anyone can help pm or reply here 


*Rip off scam merchants need not apply*

20 November onwards 

Regards Mick

----------

